# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Μοντελοποίηση σε πηνία Τεσλα

## aeonios

Οποιος ψάχνεται με κάτι τέτοιο...... εδώ είναι το ευαγγέλιο:


http://drsstc.com/~sisg/files/scante...antesla762.zip


Οδηγίες: http://drsstc.com/~sisg/files/scantesla/!ScanTeslaInstructions-750.pdf

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Το δεύτερο....

----------


## aeonios

:OK:   :OK:   picburner1!!
ΥΓ Πάει καλά το μοτεράκι για το τύλιγμα!  :Smile: ))

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Μπορεί να μην το πιστεύεις... αλλά είναι στο χέρι!   :Shocked:   :Confused:

----------


## aeonios

Θαυμάζω την υπομονή σου!!!!
Για καλοκαίρι εδώ παίζει ένα άλλο projectaki για πειραματική διαπίστωση scalar field που ίσως το ξέρεις:

http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/sclxmtr.htm 


 που ευτυχώς δεν θέλει τρελά τυλίγματα.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Είχε πέσει το μάτι μου πάνω σε αυτό, αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα.

----------


## valis

Καλή επιτυχία.
Θα το κάνεις με spark-gap ή sstc ?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Καλή επιτυχία.
> Θα το κάνεις με spark-gap ή sstc ?



Ευχαριστώ! Με Spark Gap χάνεις πολύ ενέργεια, ενώ με τοπολογία DRSSTC ή απλά SSTC με pll με 300volt έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.

----------


## valis

Υπάρχει και η τοπολογία zvs ή "Royer oscillator" που είναι ακόμα πιο αποδοτική.
Κάπου την πήρε το μάτι μου στο 4hv.org . Χρησιμοποιείται για τροφοδοτικά HV αλλά
κάποιος έχει κατασκευάσει και Tesla coil με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------


## aeonios

Aφου βλέπω πως υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον   σας προτείνω το mailing list του http://www.pupman.com/ το Tesla list

Βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες τις απόψεις που ανταλλάσουν στη λίστα!

Eπίσης valis ρίξε μια ματιά και στη σελίδα:

http://members.iinet.net.au/~pterren...oyer%20circuit

----------


## valis

> Eπίσης valis ρίξε μια ματιά και στη σελίδα:
> 
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~pterren...oyer%20circuit



Ναι τον ξέρω, ο Peter από Αυστραλία. Εχει ρίξει πολλά λευτά σε τέτοια project.
Είναι moderator στο 4hv.org
Σωστός, με βοήθησε και στο posting για το laser.

----------


## ahoursalas

Γεια σας παιδιά, υπέροχο το Forum. Ξέρω ότι είναι καιρός που δεν έχει πειραχτεί το θέμα αυτό, αλλά αν κάποιος το δει, ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ τι είναι το DRSSTC ή SSTC που αναφέρεται αντί του spark-gap και πως κι από που θα το προμηθευτώ; είμαι καινούριος και μου αρέσουν πολύ οι κατασκευές και σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα μικρό τέτοιο πηνίο.

----------


## GREG

Νικο οφειλω να πω οτι ολα σου τα Ποστ ειναι  :Thumbup:

----------

